# Decoxx-M



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Forgive me if this has been answered before or told. But where on earth do you guys find your Decoxx-M? I did a search for it online and couldn't bring anything up on it at all. I really want to go to using that this year instead of Di-Methox. Also I use a lambar to feed the kids so how would I dose it out using the lambar? I know that it is a daily thing but I am not sure how I can make sure each kid is getting what he/she needs.

How do you gals use it when you have kids on a lambar? Also who is your supplier?

Justine


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Justine,
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...ds=powder coccidiosis&cmkw=powder coccidiosis
Measure out your milk into your lambar bucket... like if you are giving 16 oz per kid per feeding and you have got 5 kids on the bucket, then put about 80 ounces of milk or 5 pop bottles full of milk in there (or close to it ) then put 5 teaspoons of Decoxx-M in their morning bucket only. Only give it once a day. (Dosage is 1 teaspoon per baby goat). Stir it up and let them have it. Believe me, each one of them will get enough for it to work. I know the bag directions are not like this, but this is what you give to a baby goat (their fast metabolism and all). I keep it at 1 teaspoon until they are weaned.


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris with my kids I just fill up their lambar and feed all the kids so I don't know exactly how much each is getting :really. Sorry I know this has been a long time since you answered this but I just thought about it. I am also bumping this for someone who asked about deccox-m. But like I said I am not sure how much each kid gets milk wise. I feed ten kids using lambar. I take the first 6 out (6 nipples on the lambar) and let them eat their full then let the other 4 out and let them eat their full. They get more than 16oz each I can tell you that. The ten kids drink about 2 - 2 1/2 gallons of milk each feeding (fed 3 times a day). Sometimes they go down a bit on middle feeding. Ok so I calculated it out and each kid gets about 25oz-30oz per feeding depending on how hungry they are.

Justine


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this up. I wouldn't think it would matter how much milk each kid gets, the dosage of Deccox-M would be the same. 1 tsp is still 1 tsp regardless if it's in 16 oz of milk or 25 oz of milk. But...since I haven't used this myself someone please confirm?


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Your right, 1 tsp is 1 tsp, regardless of how much milk it's in.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I feed cocci meds the morning lambar when everyone is hungry. I back down on the milk for this lambar so everyone drinks aggressively and we run out. The other 3 lambars during the day and the evening, they get as much as they want. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Why did I think it was 1/2 teas for starting out babies??


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Your right Sondra, I start out at 1/2 tsp also until 8 weeks then move to 1tsp.. but still, 1 tsp is 1 tsp, in a cup or a gallon


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep. Same here. 1/2 teaspoon per kid from day 4-5, then I increase it, as the kids gain weight. They are generally at a tblspoon per kid by the time they are 3 mo. and weaned. Those that go over the 3 mo....are increased, also.
It's working this year, even with all the rain & mud.
Kaye


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Kaye all my kids are 2 months old so how much would you give per kid? I forgot also that tomorrow I am moving the doe kids into their own pen so it will be 5 kids to each pen instead of 10 in one pen which will allow me to better adjust their milk intake with their deccox-m.

Justine


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Lamanchas...conservatively should be around 35#'s give or take...1 to 1 1/2 teaspoon per kid. I guess I need to figure this to the exact mg/kg...but, just haven't done it. :blush Fecals from Sunday are really low on cocci on the 2 mo. olds. Temps here are FINALLY up in the 70's so it's time to keep a close eye on the fecals. Yeah & boo. 
Kaye


----------

